# 722 in Entertainment Center (heat)



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

I have a TV console with shelves on both sides (enclosed with sliding glass doors). I currently have to keep the glass door where the 722 is always open to get airflow in there and prevent overheating.

Is there anything I can do so that I can close the glass door without hurting the 722? Is there a small quiet fan I could install in there or would that not be sufficient enough? Any thoughts?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

insimbi said:


> I have a TV console with shelves on both sides (enclosed with sliding glass doors). I currently have to keep the glass door where the 722 is always open to get airflow in there and prevent overheating.
> 
> Is there anything I can do so that I can close the glass door without hurting the 722? Is there a small quiet fan I could install in there or would that not be sufficient enough? Any thoughts?


Many here, including myself, use the Thermaltake fan. It's USB, and completely quiet on the lower setting, which is enough to cool the 722. Placing the fan at the rear/left corner (the side the USB/E-Net inputs are), and directing the flow to an open part of the rear of the entertainment center, exhausts the hot air, cooling the 722. Remember, you don't want to blow cool air on to the 722, you want to extract the hot air away from it.
Here one example, if you search it online, you should find it for around $12 including shipping:









Many users have also been successful with underside laptop type coolers, if you have the height clearence available, that would work also.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion. I am already using my USB port for an external HD. Where do you plug yours into?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

This subject has been talked about quite a bit over the years in this forum. If you search for cooling or heat I'm sure you'll find a lot of suggestions on how to cool your 722. 

I used to use the USB Fan that Ken showed above but eventually switched to some super quiet fans I picked up online, and I now have fans blowing air into my entertainment center, fans blowing air across my 2 722's in the same enclosed cabinet, and then 2 more fans sucking air out of the top of my entertainment center. With the cabinet open the 722s are barely warm to the touch. With it closed the air temp never gets higher than the mid to upper 80's (before adding the fans that blow cool air in and suck hot air out temps would get into the 100's within 15 - 20 minutes of closing the cabinet door, when both 722s and my AVR were runnning (all same cabinet)


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

insimbi said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I am already using my USB port for an external HD. Where do you plug yours into?


There's a second USB port behind the front panel cover.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> ...
> 
> I used to use the USB Fan that Ken showed above ...


Some of us display the posts from bottom to top with the latest showing on top so it would be "that Ken showed" below instead of "above".


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

lujan said:


> Some of us display the posts from bottom to top with the latest showing on top so it would be "that Ken showed" below instead of "above".


I think our user base is smart enough to know what I meant.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> I think our user base is smart enough to know what I meant.


You never know?


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

insimbi said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I am already using my USB port for an external HD. Where do you plug yours into?


I am using the same fan shown above with a cheap 2 port USB mini hub.
One for my EHD and one for the fan. 722 dropped 25 degF.
The 722 will not see the fan as a USB device so no problem.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

insimbi said:


> I have a TV console with shelves on both sides (enclosed with sliding glass doors). I currently have to keep the glass door where the 722 is always open to get airflow in there and prevent overheating.
> 
> Is there anything I can do so that I can close the glass door without hurting the 722? Is there a small quiet fan I could install in there or would that not be sufficient enough? Any thoughts?


I also have mine behind glass. I use a USB powered laptop cooler under the DVR. It's similar to:

http://www.amazon.com/Antec-NOTEBOO...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1201212272&sr=8-2


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I am actually leaning towards this fan:

http://www.hometheatercooling.com/









It plugs into a normal outlet instead of USB and is very quiet supposedly. If I were to get this, I should put it towards the rear of the 722 so it blows out the back of the entertainment center then?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

insimbi said:


> It plugs into a normal outlet instead of USB and is very quiet supposedly. If I were to get this, I should put it towards the rear of the 722 so it blows out the back of the entertainment center then?


Providing there is an opening in the EC to the rear, yes. As you're looking at the 722, place the fan on the left side slightly in front of the L/R corner, pointing at a 45° angle, a line from the center of the fan, across the L/R corner of the 722, to the opening in the rear of the EC.
I use 1 fan to cool both a 622 and 722 stacked on top of each other.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

Ken Green said:


> Providing there is an opening in the EC to the rear, yes. As you're looking at the 722, place the fan on the left side slightly in front of the L/R corner, pointing at a 45° angle, a line from the center of the fan, across the L/R corner of the 722, to the opening in the rear of the EC.
> I use 1 fan to cool both a 622 and 722 stacked on top of each other.


Cool - thanks. Yes, I do have an opening in the rear of the EC that I will direct the airflow. Appreciate the advise.


----------



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

Back in the Day I had my 7200 water cooled. I would do it to my 722 but it on lease and I dont own it  . Made it one of the most realiable 7200's ever out there. ( usff powersupply powering the water cooling kit and the hardrive coolers.


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have tried the laptop cooler and have found wether I turn the collor on or off doesn't really make a difference. It is cooler than before I had the cooler and I suppose this is because the cooler elevates the unit so that more air circulates from underneath. You can get the same effect from putting the 722/622 on some coasters or something to elevate it. As soon as summer gets closer I plan on wiring up some computer fans to a usb cable and have them push air into the entertainment center from below and pull out from above.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

insimbi said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys. I am actually leaning towards this fan:
> 
> http://www.hometheatercooling.com/
> 
> ...


Remember that heat rises. I'd be sure to have at least one hole for hot air to exhaust from the cabinet (up near the top) and another hole near the bottom for cooler air to enter. Just pulling hot air out will not give you enough fresh air circulation to help much.

Another factor is that hte internal fan on the 622/722 only operates at bootup or when the unit overheats, so just having a good flow around the unit might not pull temps down.

I use my home theater cooling fan to pull hot air directly out of my 622. It is about 1/2 inch from the left side of the 622 and my temps are high - 118; low - 93; ave - 104.


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> I use my home theater cooling fan to pull hot air directly out of my 622. It is about 1/2 inch from the left side of the 622 and my temps are high - 118; low - 93; ave - 104.


Have you tried shutting the fan off for a couple days to see if the temps are the same? That's what I found to be the case with the laptop cooler I have.


----------



## bigcarr (Mar 16, 2008)

Try the single component cooler kit on this site. http://www.coolerguys.com/comcool.html I got the single fan cabinet kit, it works great. The fans are super quiet, way better than the laptop cooler I tried. And you dont have to use your USB port. http://www.coolerguys.com/cabinetcooling.html


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

Variation on the plug in (AC) fan:










Difference it has a speed controller so you can make it as quiet as you want.

I plugged mine in to the receiver switched AC plug so that when I fire up the Home Theater (aka. watch tv) the fan turns on. When I shut it down, the fan turns off. It cames in many sizes to fit your cabinet. Personally went for 120 mm to move the most air with the least noise. Immediately, the temp went down by 5 degrees. I have never heard the 722 fan since.

Found it for ~$25 delivered at buyextras.com


----------



## fatmikla22 (May 15, 2008)

I just purchased one of the thermaltake cooling fans and I'm placing it in the left rear corner near the vent of my 722. I have the fan facing out to draw out the warm air, my question is should I keep the fan runnind 24/7 because in the morning when I feel the box it's warm even though the tv hasn't been on all night. Thanks.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

fatmikla22 said:


> I just purchased one of the thermaltake cooling fans and I'm placing it in the left rear corner near the vent of my 722. I have the fan facing out to draw out the warm air, my question is should I keep the fan runnind 24/7 because in the morning when I feel the box it's warm even though the tv hasn't been on all night. Thanks.


Since the 722 is basically running all the time you would be best to let the fan run
all the time also. I've had a Thermaltake fan placed just as you discribed and it
keeps my 722 happy. I would adjust the speed of the fan at the highest speed
without being a noise problem for you.


----------

